# Puffy eyes from crying



## neese1961 (Jul 2, 2006)

What is the best way to get rid of those god awful puffy nred eyes from excessive crying. Going through a bad time at home and need major help.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 2, 2006)

Aww hope you feel better soon



x

Try and relax, cut 2 slices of cucumber (from the fridge) and lay them of your eye area. I don't know it this will help the puffiness and it is relaxing





Or you could try an eye cream thats designed to help reduce puffiness.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

I would try some ice cubes also..bout the only thing that can reduce it fast..


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 2, 2006)

What I do is I'll splash my face with cool/cold water for about a minute and then drink a tall glass of water before I use some ice cubs (I stick a couple into a ziplock and hold it around my eyes for a few secs each). It usually helps the puffiness go down...

I hope you feel better xoxo


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 2, 2006)

Iv heard placing a cold teaspoon under your eye is good for puffiness. Hope things start improving at home for you.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 2, 2006)

Cool wet tea bags on tired, sore eyes, or cucumbers are good too. Best of luck! I hope things get better!


----------



## ilafa (Jul 2, 2006)

everything with a cooling effect works great, but try to avoid stuff with menthol in it, as they can irritate your eyes!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 2, 2006)

I also heard teabags, or chammomile bags (chammomile has soothing effect). 

BTW, I hope you feel better soon... I have had this problem a lot too cause I am very emotional and I happen to cry a lot. I hope your situation will be better soon


----------



## Maja (Jul 2, 2006)

First, I hope the situation at home will get better soon.

Tea bags are actually better than ice, since ice is too cold for the sensitive skin around the eyes. Plus it's too much of a shock for the skin.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to MuT! I'm sorry you're going through a difficult time and hope things improve soon.

My eyes get soo puffy when I cry and it usually just takes time for them to go down. I would try the cool tea bags.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 2, 2006)

i hope everything's okay



welcome to MuT, by the way.

i haven't found anything that helps, so i just wait til they go down...


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, as others said, tea bags work great on reducing the eye puffiness.


----------



## envymi (Jul 3, 2006)

little trick that worked for me when I was going through it...I juiced up a cucumber(I guess putting it in a processor or blender will be fine too) and soaked a couple pure chamomile tea bags in it, then put the bags over my eyes for like 15 minutes...instant puff reducer


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 4, 2006)

wow where was this thread when i needed it lasst night


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope things get better at home soon, but until then here's what I do.

Alternately splash your eyes with cold (very cold) and warm (not hot, just warm enough to wear it feels comfortable) water for a few minutes, and end by running ice cold water over your hands, then lightly pressing them against your entire eye area.

Then smile and make yourself belly laugh for a couple of minutes. It'll come out really fake and forced, but the physical act itself releases endorphins and brightens your mood. Trust me, it works! There have been studies made on this, believe it or not, lol!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *envymi* little trick that worked for me when I was going through it...I juiced up a cucumber(I guess putting it in a processor or blender will be fine too) and soaked a couple pure chamomile tea bags in it, then put the bags over my eyes for like 15 minutes...instant puff reducer sounds smart! i like this idea.. gonna try it sometime when i'm crying..


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

first of all welcome and sorry to hear about the troubles your going thru at home, but yup ice or something cold over your eyes is yourt best bet!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jul 4, 2006)

So sorry to hear of the tuff time. Hope thing will get better soon. also ...Welcome aBoard! I usually use a cold rag, folder and lay down and rest with it over my eyes. Be sure to use an eye cream to help repair the sensitive skin from rubbing or tissues.

Ann


----------

